# Best kit is something that can't be issued...



## RackMaster (Apr 10, 2012)

BEARDS!!!

*




​*


> *Pentagon Study Finds Beards Directly Related To Combat Effectiveness*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​


----------



## mike_cos (Apr 10, 2012)

Samson Docet!... (even if it was hair)


----------



## Boon (Apr 10, 2012)

Here you go:  http://beardbeanie.com/


----------

